# Finally done with this one



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I have been looking for the blue from the center of the blocks so that I could get the last border on. I have been looking for over eight months to no avail. The other day I was in Joann's to get the border for my English paper piecing and found a color close to it. Bought it, cut it and sewed it on. Now all I need is to go through my stash for the backing.

I love to do scrappy quilts!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad you could find such a good match. Did you foundation piece with telephone books (Bonnie's method) or the papers from Missouri Star Quilt Co.?

I'd like to do this pattern someday. Do you notice a decrease in your stash?


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

that is gorgeous!!! 
Someday I will grow up and be able to quilt like that!!!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Gretchen Ann,
I did do Bonnie's method but used sandwich wrap papers that you can buy at places like Costco or big food warehouse types. It looks like this
http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cho...ket-liner-deli-wrap-1000-pack/9993003536.html

With all the sewing I do, I do not throw anything away unless it is less that 1/2 inch wide. I had a laundry basket full and with two of these quilts made now, I am down to a very small amount left.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Wow, that is awesome looking!


----------

